# 50% leap in solar efficiency coming



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Saw this article today - new manufacturing technique to reduce the cost of the crystals for high-efficiency solar cells. These cells are in production today but more expensive; this would make the high-efficiency cells competitive in price with the low-efficiency cells the Chinese are selling today.


----------

